# Rounded Mortise & Squared Tenons?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m a newbie when it comes to joints. I’ve set up my router table and I’m having a good time learning about its capabilities (and limitations). 

A few projects I’m looking to do require mortise and tenon joints. My plan was to use my router table and fense to “plunge” cut the mortises with a straight up cut bit. Then use my coping sled and a slot cutter to cut the tenons. This is going to leave me with rounded mortises and squared off tenons. 

So my options as I see it are:

1) Use a chisel to square up the mortise (ick)
2) Use a rasp, sandpaper, something to round off the tenon (not as bad)
3) Just make the mortise slightly longer so the square tenon will fit (easiest option)

Now I realize that that option #3 would be the worse case for strength, but I’m wondering if that’s an acceptable way to do things. I guess it would also depend on how much stress the joint is going to get.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

A over size joint is a weak joint,,, 
If the joint moves the glue will fail ...and it will come apart..in time.. 

Just square the holes out...with a tool that's made just for that..

Corner Mortising Chisel , Cabinetmaker Chisel 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routacc3.html
=====


Sometimes you can use this type, 2ea. for 10.oo bucks, if the hole is not to deep...or you can take one apart and use it without the corner brace...if you buy that item you get 2ea. for the price of one..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1288&filter=square chisel
==========
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/cornchis.html
=============

Or you can play with it and just sand it down until it fits.. 

=============








Nickbee said:


> I’m a newbie when it comes to joints. I’ve set up my router table and I’m having a good time learning about its capabilities (and limitations).
> 
> A few projects I’m looking to do require mortise and tenon joints. My plan was to use my router table and fense to “plunge” cut the mortises with a straight up cut bit. Then use my coping sled and a slot cutter to cut the tenons. This is going to leave me with rounded mortises and squared off tenons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

great BJ, you are going to make me buy more tools. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

hahahahahahaha, the right tool for the right job, it makes the job come out just the way you want it to   and it makes it fun on top of that..if it's not fun you will not do it again  and I'm almost sure you can't wait to get that slot cutter in the router and play with it one more time.....


=======


====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you tried or considered a "loose tenon & mortise"? Cut the mortises as norm with the router but, the tenon, you use a round-over bit to make the edge match the mortise.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Hamlin. I have not tried either a loose or integral joint yet. But I have done rails and stiles. Figured I'll get around to trying all the kind of joints eventually. 

Bj, you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NickBee

OR You can spend some more money and get Beadlock
When it comes to woodworking equipment I can empty your pockets quick 

3/8'' Beadlock Basic Starter Kit
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18088&filter=loose tenon

Sometimes called a floating tenons...


==============


----------



## woodcarver (Dec 12, 2007)

Had trouble with the Bead Lock. I could not get a mortise 90 degrees to the face of the rail. It turned out the face of the jig was not milled flat. After three replacement having the same problem I gave up. The jig plates are stamped and can easily be bent. Maybe if they were milled?

Tony


----------



## woodcarver (Dec 12, 2007)

PS
I use loose tendons, they work well.
I also use Dowlemax: very easy and very accurate, but also very expensive.
More tools to buy.

Tony


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> I’m a newbie when it comes to joints. I’ve set up my router table and I’m having a good time learning about its capabilities (and limitations).
> 
> A few projects I’m looking to do require mortise and tenon joints. My plan was to use my router table and fense to “plunge” cut the mortises with a straight up cut bit. Then use my coping sled and a slot cutter to cut the tenons. This is going to leave me with rounded mortises and squared off tenons.
> 
> ...



Six of one and a Half dozen of the other...

IMHO, pick the easiest between #1 & 2 (forget #3) and do it.

I, personally, round the tenons.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm with Ken and Tony, loose tennons are so easy.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Here’s a silly question about loose tenons.

When using round over bits to make the tenon stock do you half the diameter of the bit you used to make the mortise? 

Example, if you used a ¼” straight bit to make the mortise you use a 1/8” round over on the tenon stock? 

Thanks!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nope, the same diameter or a 1/4" bullnose cutter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

I use a bead bit to make my floating tenons,,,(1/4",3/8",1/2" ) I use hardwood 24" long stock the norm..
Just pop in one of your bead bits ( You may have many bead bits, just don't know you do) many bits have the bead profile cut in them,,,along with other profiles,,,on the same bit..

Just popin the bit in the router table, run one side and then flip it over and run the other side, I use 2" ,2 1/2", 3" wide stock,, do one side and then do the other side then rack them up and rap masking tape round the tenon stock, then when you need some tetons just cut off what you need,,,,I make all the sizes at one time and all about 24" long or about that...just like dowel rod stock,,,,I made a stand out of some 4" hvy.wall PCV pipe and about 16" tall, mounted in a flat board with a ring in it, to hold the same size PVC pipe..it now holds the dowel rods and the teton stock.. 

That reminds me I need to make some more ,getting low on the backup stock. 
I also cut some off and put them in plastic jars,,,,so I have some ready to go quick and easy...the Boss buys stuff from Cosco/Sams that come in the larage plastic jars and just about always I nail them when I see them and put the stuff in a plastic bag and take the jar LOL LOL ...


============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bullnose, bead bit, the same I think. You're method Bj. is the same as mine and Tom's.


----------



## paulleveille (Jan 2, 2008)

a good chiseling never hurt a man.HE HE .I plan on doing through mortises on a curoi stand im making for the wife.Chiseling all the corners.heart pine wood so hope its not going to be to bad.


----------

